# Sharkbites do have their place



## sierra2000

On a t&p drain line located in the garage. I didn't see any point in trying to solder this.


----------



## gear junkie

I use them for the mpt adapter on the tp


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Why not solder?


----------



## Gunnar

Have to be honest I have been finding them really useful with some if the Highrise service we do. I find that a lot of times the copper is so worn down that sweating the repair is really tricky, especially when it takes awhile to drain Down again if there is a leak on the joint. Used two one inch coupling today on a repair and they worked like a charm.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Gunnar said:


> Have to be honest I have been finding them really useful with some if the Highrise service we do. I find that a lot of times the copper is so worn down that sweating the repair is really tricky, especially when it takes awhile to drain Down again if there is a leak on the joint. Used two one inch coupling today on a repair and they worked like a charm.



Eventually they will look at your bill and go wow! that's a lot of $ from a plumber for a quick repair, lets call a handyman next time, he's cheaper and he can buy shark bites from Home Depot too!


----------



## Gunnar

The company that owns these buildings is a billion dollar company and one of the largest residential land lords in North America . They don't care how the repair is made as long as it's made as quick and as cheap as possible. In a perfect world we we run new risers as that's recommend on every bill


----------



## Nathan901

Only shark bites I use are caps, until I come back.


----------



## Redwood

I use a crapload of them in the winter fixing burst frozen pipes. In fact I'm working on getting my kit stocked and ready now...


----------



## sierra2000

Other than being too easy and not professional in the plumbers eye, has anyone witnessed them not holding up?


----------



## Tommy plumber

sierra2000 said:


> Other than being too easy and not professional in the plumbers eye, has anyone witnessed them not holding up?












Yes. I removed a W/H to cut a wall open for a copper water line leak repair. With the W/H moved, I wanted to connect the hot and cold stub outs together with sharkbite 90's to test the leaky copper. The SB 90's blew off the pipe when I turned the valve on at the W/H.

I contacted the company up in Rhode Island. They wanted the bad fittings sent back and they sent me a bunch of replacements. The Chinese fingers that bite the pipe, were a tad too small and the Sharkbites had no bite.

Another story; I ran in to an older plumber. I mentioned that I use sharkbite caps on re-models to cap the 1/2" copper stub-outs. He tells me of a story where another plumber did the same thing. Well when the cabinet guys were installing their cabinets, apparently they set the cabinet in place, then attempted to remove it. While wiggling the cabinet back out of place, they inadvertently removed one of the sharbite caps causing a minor flood. Since then, I won't use them on re-models. I take the extra few minutes to solder 1/2" copper caps.


----------



## rwh

Tommy plumber said:


> sierra2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than being too easy and not professional in the plumbers eye, has anyone witnessed them not holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I removed a W/H to cut a wall open for a copper water line leak repair. With the W/H moved, I wanted to connect the hot and cold stub outs together with sharkbite 90's to test the leaky copper. The SB 90's blew off the pipe when I turned the valve on at the W/H.
> 
> I contacted the company up in Rhode Island. They wanted the bad fittings sent back and they sent me a bunch of replacements. The Chinese fingers that bite the pipe, were a tad too small and the Sharkbites had no bite.
> 
> Another story; I ran in to an older plumber. I mentioned that I use sharkbite caps on re-models to cap the 1/2" copper stub-outs. He tells me of a story where another plumber did the same thing. Well when the cabinet guys were installing their cabinets, apparently they set the cabinet in place, then attempted to remove it. While wiggling the cabinet back out of place, they inadvertently removed one of the sharbite caps causing a minor flood. Since then, I won't use them on re-models. I take the extra few minutes to solder 1/2" copper caps.
Click to expand...



Good thing you were taught to solder, and remember how. I think many here lack one or the other.


----------



## plumberkc

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes. I removed a W/H to cut a wall open for a copper water line leak repair. With the W/H moved, I wanted to connect the hot and cold stub outs together with sharkbite 90's to test the leaky copper. The SB 90's blew off the pipe when I turned the valve on at the W/H. I contacted the company up in Rhode Island. They wanted the bad fittings sent back and they sent me a bunch of replacements. The Chinese fingers that bite the pipe, were a tad too small and the Sharkbites had no bite. Another story; I ran in to an older plumber. I mentioned that I use sharkbite caps on re-models to cap the 1/2" copper stub-outs. He tells me of a story where another plumber did the same thing. Well when the cabinet guys were installing their cabinets, apparently they set the cabinet in place, then attempted to remove it. While wiggling the cabinet back out of place, they inadvertently removed one of the sharbite caps causing a minor flood. Since then, I won't use them on re-models. I take the extra few minutes to solder 1/2" copper caps.


I had put one on several years ago to temporarily cap off for a remodel. One of the framers somehow managed to step on a piece of pipe and It pushed the cap against the subfloor and blew off. Luckily I wasn't blamed for it and the damages were contained. 

I have seen other Shark bites leak when the pipe has tension. Wasn't anything major but it was something that ended up needing replaced.


----------



## stillaround

been in the walls of my own home for years with no problem....they are useful for med gas temp caps for testing.....any stress on side to side or crooked will leak them.....great for a patel hotel


----------



## Hillside

Seen this at a gas station last night


----------



## plumber11928

The only spot for sharkbites are on the home depot shelf. My 2cents. Yeah Howya doin.


----------



## Redwood

I can't wait to post pictures of s freeze job where I use about 10 or 20 Sharkbites. I just call it working smarter not harder...


----------



## wyrickmech

They work well as a transition between the different types of pipe. Also they are extremely handy on freeze calls as long as you can get far enough away from swelled pipe. Also agree they work well as a temporary cap for testing. I have put 200 psi against caps many times.


----------



## Hillside

I use them for testing manifolds for slab leaks and emergency temp caps only, I have zero in the field at this present time.


----------



## Workhorseplmg

I use them in crawl spaces to transition between cpvc and pex or copper. I used one in a wall on cpvc before that blew off! I really feel that the owner of the house caused the problem but never the less, not anymore.


----------



## plumberkc

Redwood said:


> I can't wait to post pictures of s freeze job where I use about 10 or 20 Sharkbites. I just call it working smarter not harder...


Do you have any idea how many baby seals died in the process?


----------



## Redwood

plumberkc said:


> Do you have any idea how many baby seals died in the process?


Not a single one..
Green too! 100% Recycled...


----------



## chonkie

Are you sure you didn't repair the plumbing for a baby seal hunter while he was out hunting?


----------



## plumberkc

Redwood said:


> Not a single one.. Green too! 100% Recycled...


Are they still know by the State of California to cause cancer?


----------



## Redwood

plumberkc said:


> Are they still know by the State of California to cause cancer?


Not my problem.... NSF says good to go...


----------



## plumberkc

First job for the day. Cause: Sharkbite failure.


----------



## Workhorseplmg

plumberkc said:


> First job for the day. Cause: Sharkbite failure.


Did it fail due to heat?


----------



## plumberkc

I don't think it was from heat.


----------



## Tommy plumber

plumberkc said:


> I don't think it was from heat.














Failing sharkbites, I love it! That'll be good for business!....:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood

plumberkc said:


> I don't think it was from heat.


Looks like there are more problems than just a Sharkbite there...


----------



## Roto-Rooter

great for a patel hotel[/QUOTE]

That's all we have in this town and they are HARD to deal with. Just about give up working for them


----------



## plumberkc

Redwood said:


> Looks like there are more problems than just a Sharkbite there...


He didn't want to spend the $45 for me to replace the flue so I taped it for him. I want to meet the asshat that installed this water heater. They said it was a family friend.


----------



## plumberkc

Another Sharkbite failure


----------



## Nathan901

I capped a line off temporarily on a repipe without clearance to remove the cap. I actually eliminated the capped line but homeowner noticed a drop of water on the cap so I intentionally pulled it off with channel locks to suck the remaining water out of the pipe. I was surprised at how little force it actually took to pull the brass casing off of the internals. Only a slight bevel on 1/16th thick brass holding everything together.


----------



## Redwood

plumberkc said:


> Another Sharkbite failure


LOL Using inserts on copper tube...


----------



## Nathan901

Redwood said:


> LOL Using inserts on copper tube...


Must have been type M


----------



## Redwood

Nathan901 said:


> Must have been type M


I only use them in type pex and type poly b...


----------



## Lucky Jack

*sharkbite*

just like old quest ftg's...... broken or frozen pipes in a crawl space or under a trailer..... get-er-done. Afraid to leave them concealed! Lucky Jack


----------



## sierra2000

With there being so many Pex manufactures, sooner or later we're bound to come across a Pex repair of a brand that we don't carry. I have always installed Uponor and don't trust any other brand. What do you do? Shatkbite?


----------



## mccmech

plumberkc said:


> First job for the day. Cause: Sharkbite failure.


Is that your sticker on the water heater?


----------



## CTs2p2

mccmech said:


> Is that your sticker on the water heater?


And is this the epic knowledge of an install he is hiding from john guest? Lmao.. 

On a serious note I do agree with you to an extent of giving away info, so just bustin balls here


----------



## plumberkc

mccmech said:


> Is that your sticker on the water heater?


 I was hesitant to put my sticker on that heater but figured that it was easy enough to tell I didn't do the install.


----------



## plumberkc

CTs2p2 said:


> And is this the epic knowledge of an install he is hiding from john guest? Lmao..


Your post doesn't make sense, on any level. Maybe you should go back and read the details of the work performed.


----------



## TallCoolOne

sierra2000 said:


> Other than being too easy and not professional in the plumbers eye, has anyone witnessed them not holding up?


 I have seen 3 sharkbites leaking in the last few months. One was on 3/4 cold water supply line for a water heater, I would say it would drip about every 8 seconds.

I have seen a couple in a yard repair leaking also.

I wouldn't trust them for any water leak repair inside a house or building.


----------



## sierra2000

TallCoolOne said:


> I have seen 3 sharkbites leaking in the last few months. One was on 3/4 cold water supply line for a water heater, I would say it would drip about every 8 seconds. I have seen a couple in a yard repair leaking also. I wouldn't trust them for any water leak repair inside a house or building.


How many soldered copper fittings leak? Copper pipe itself never develops pin hole leaks? Just sayin.


----------



## dhal22

I've seen copper give away before a Sharkbite did in freezing conditions.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

they have thier place for sure. i trust them aslong as i know i popped em on all the way. for all my poly b repairs when splicing in pex , i always sharkbite adaptor. i refuse to crimp onto old poly b anymore.had way too many callbacks for failed connections causing more damage. even if its a perfect crimp , old p.o.s. deteriorated poly b cracks and blows apart under the new stressed crimp. so no more of that crap. and , when sweating old ****ty copper plus water not shutting off , and i have no room to cut back further and customer doesnt want to pay to tear open walls or bust concrete , im sharkbiting and on to the next job. i need to serve as many customers as i can , its my way of thanking them for calling me , so sharkbites truly are convenient and are able to promote profit overall. would i plumb a whole house with them ? no. are they my go-to , premeir method of repairs ? no. have i ever used more than 3 on any given job ? probably not. we cant scold them just because they are sold at home depot. rector seal is sold at home depot...doesthat mean im boycotting my favorite trusted pipe dope ? no. souix chief products and fittings are sold at home depot , am i boycotting thier superior top quality fierce american made hardcore products ? no. sharkbites are fine. they last years. **** , ive been on mare sweat x sweat ballvalve replacements than any sharkbite fitting yet.


----------



## sierra2000

More plumbers use sharkbites than they care to admit. There's a reason ferguson stocks them and they're flying off the shelf. I'll use them under a house or in a non-pressure system in the house


----------



## Redwood

sierra2000 said:


> More plumbers use sharkbites than they care to admit.


I'll admit it! IDGAF

I just bought 20 U120LF's and 20 U138LF's...
I hope they last me through February...


----------



## jnohs

Redwood said:


> I only use them in type pex and type poly b...


So you do use shark bites, HACK...!


Just saying... Whistling.....listening to crickets...

LOL


----------



## jnohs

Redwood you might have issues with stuff I have done 10 years ago By accident, But evidently hack jobs done on purpose are ok... sounds like hypocritical BS to me

Originally Posted by Redwood :
I only use them in type pex and type poly b...

Just saying... whistling....?


----------



## jnohs

I have a 2 gallon bucket in my garage full of shark bites from removing them from customers homes.... I do not use them ever, but can seem to throw them away, the bucket is probaly a $1,000 worth of crappy plumbing.


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> So you do use shark bites, HACK...!
> 
> 
> Just saying... Whistling.....listening to crickets...
> 
> LOL


The king of misdiagnosing hole pokers callin me a hack?:laughing:

I think a few of the guys here know exactly how and why I use them...
It's smart plumbing to work smarter instead of harder...
I believe a few even picked up on the technique...

Hopefully I'll be using a lot of them this year but I dunno...
Wearing teeshirts outside in December it might not happen...

I'd share it with you if you weren't such a mouthy @#%&ing hack...
But I'll let you go on your way profiting through incompetence...


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> Redwood you might have issues with stuff I have done 10 years ago By accident, But evidently hack jobs done on purpose are ok... sounds like hypocritical BS to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Redwood :
> I only use them in type pex and type poly b...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying... whistling....?
Click to expand...

The stuff you did was much more recent than that...
It was only 2012 when you joined here before you got licensed and started plumbing legally...:whistling2:

I'm just sayin...:laughing:

I was hoping to see pics of the laundry-matt, still waiting

But the rest were pretty damn good...


----------



## jnohs

please tell me what wrong with that perfect boiler installation... first picture is not complete, just a nod to what was to be finished, sure-vent on the female adaptor, and check valve on the washing waste, as for the last picture, yah no vent on the washing machine was never installed, still to this day on a pumped connection such as a washing machine other then the fact that code requires it, i feel is unnecessary, even though technically it is needed, as long as the drain it is dumping into is vented on both side of the connection and the fixture run is about 6 inches, like i said not entirely correct and as far as the plumbing gods are concerned I will not be forgiven for that crime... I will also admit to have the critiquing here up my game, thank you f^@k!n) a$$#0L3$, yah in 2012, i thought I new it all...... It comes down to never having someone who actually could articulate proper venting knowledge. most people know from doing, as a result I was repeating the hacks I saw in the past, not until I read the code book and learned the comprehensive knowledge of what it is we are trying to do when venting and when you need one... Yes years and years ago I would run a waste pipe with no vent and call it a wet vent, hilarious how wrong I was, thank you PZ for making me question myself,oh and FU also plumbing zone for making me question myself..., I had no clue as to what I was talking about, I had tubs with a running horizontal fixture drain dumping into a horizontal fixture group branch from the top, at that point the wet vent, it is not, and now needed a vent... Yah I was not born a plumber, but I have learned and pushed and studied and got beaten up online to come to where I am today... Now from the knowledge of proper venting you will know when an individual vent is needed or not...

Again what is worse being an hack on accident, or being an hack on purpose...

Just saying... whistling..... 

And as for shark bites being here to stay, sounds good to me, this will insure I get to clean up your popped and leaking hack job for years to come. thanks for the job security, and with that now after someone pays you top dollar to screw them with a shark bite, I can now charge whatever ridiculous price I want to actually do the job correctly the first time.


----------



## jnohs

the boiler is 1 of about 20 that i put in after sandy all of them look exactly the same, to the T, give or take a zone or 2.


----------



## jnohs

you posting those pictures is funny you must really like me redwood. 3 pictures and missing a sure vent on an "almost" <----(key word)inconsequential portion of the plumbing is very very funny. you still bringing up the laundry-mat is funny too.. yah there are hundreds of jobs bid that i do not get, but lets dwell on them not the 20 floor high rise that went off without a hitch, just like the media focus on inconsequential BS and nothing good.


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> please tell me what wrong with that perfect boiler installation... first picture is not complete, just a nod to what was to be finished, sure-vent on the female adaptor, and check valve on the washing waste, as for the last picture, yah no vent on the washing machine
> [...]
> 
> Bla... Bla... Bla...
> 
> It comes down to never having someone who actually could articulate proper venting knowledge. most people know from doing, as a result I was repeating the hacks I saw in the past, not until I read the code book and learned the comprehensive knowledge of what it is we are trying to do when venting and when you need one... Yes years and years ago I would run a waste pipe with no vent and call it a wet vent, hilarious how wrong I was, thank you PZ for making me question myself,oh and FU also plumbing zone for making me question myself...,
> [...]
> 
> Bla... Bla... Bla...
> 
> Again what is worse being an hack on accident, or being an hack on purpose...
> 
> Just saying... whistling.....
> 
> And as for shark bites being here to stay, sounds good to me, this will insure I get to clean up your popped and leaking hack job for years to come. thanks for the job security, and with that now after someone pays you top dollar to screw them with a shark bite, I can now charge whatever ridiculous price I want to actually do the job correctly the first time.


SMH :blink:

If you can't figure out what is wrong in those pics I can't help you...

And you'll never clean up a popped and leaking hack job behind me...
Unless it is one that I quoted repairs on, and didn't get the job, because they needed a low baller like you...


----------



## jnohs

I know what's up....Your unwillingness to point out anything wrong, proves you are just here to start ****. 

Just saying....

whistling.....


----------



## jnohs

come on 20,000 post, i think you may be trolling a bit here.......


----------



## plumberkc

http://www.homeadvisor.com/rated.ResidentialConstruction.27554733.html#

The name of your business is "Residential Construction Services". I'm not seeing a plumbing license for your business here. It's funny how many code violations you can spot just on the pictures you have uploaded. If that's your work you are showing off I would hate to see the rest of your jobs.


----------



## plumberkc

If somebody really wants to troll jnohs all they would need to do is visit the link above and contact each individual city municipality to verify his business and trade license as well as make sure a permit was pulled for each project review.


----------



## plumbdrum

Redwood said:


> The stuff you did was much more recent than that... It was only 2012 when you joined here before you got licensed and started plumbing legally...:whistling2: I'm just sayin...:laughing: I was hoping to see pics of the laundry-matt, still waiting But the rest were pretty damn good...




Oh snap


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> I know what's up....Your unwillingness to point out anything wrong, proves you are just here to start ****.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> whistling.....





jnohs said:


> come on 20,000 post, i think you may be trolling a bit here.......


Nah...
I never really was into picking on challenged individuals...
I'm not going to be drawn into a dialog doing so by you...
Just to reach that 20K that concerns you and a jailbird in the PAC NW more than I...

That stuff in the pics looks like garbage and I'll let the others here tell you why...

I'd have given you a lesson on a great use for SharkBites, but you aren't deserving, so I'll let you continue to plunder your customers wallets...

No more lessons for you...


----------



## plumbdrum

I love it, it's been a while since we have had a good battle here. Red ,you have already pointed out what needs to be pointed out, no need for me to chime in. I'm sure that boiler is piped up right ??????


----------



## Redwood

plumbdrum said:


> I love it, it's been a while since we have had a good battle here. Red ,you have already pointed out what needs to be pointed out, no need for me to chime in. I'm sure that boiler is piped up right ??????


Oh Shiot... You gave it a red tag already?:laughing:

Here's one from a slightly different angle...


----------



## jnohs

You are a hater with no useful information, never once have i seen something positive come from you, there is nothing to pick apart you are playing yourself and convinced of your own greatness. People on top who fail to realise their own shortcoming get knocked down all the time, I understand your push to keep you head up high, but never once have you been nice, or positive or anything constructive only destructive hate words , that you are unwilling to back up, either because you can't or you are an A$$, either way you are a problem and in my eyes the worst type of plumber, the one who thinks they know everything... 

Do you know what they say about people who say they know everything?........ They cant learn anything.

And that is why talking to you is like talking to a brick wall, that just so happens to know a little about plumbing, and nothing about human relationships or just plain conversation. other wise we would be conversing, come on bring something up that you can try and pick apart i will shred you............!!!
Really, no qualms here just a guy trying to weed out unhelpful fools like you. You talk junk over the internet... come on that is easy, what's hard is being willing to admit when you are wrong especially in the heat of the moment...

Now repeat after me:
Jnohs I know we do not get along and yes you have old skeletons in your closet.... but so do I.... sense you have 9 master plumbing licenses and tested in 4 different municipalities you are a master plumber...and sense I am unwilling to cooperate and give constructive criticism I am going to read a book and try to lean how not to be such a hater.

And I must say you have made attempts to single me out and "pick" on me. So therefore if you do not like picking on challenged individuals then sense I am continually in your sights, I must not fit the bill.

Go troll you will see license numbers up the wazoo, permits pulled by the dozens...trolling


----------



## plumbdrum

With the amount of Ferncos used on the pvc ( hack by the way) you should just use sharkbites, what's the difference? Both hack to me. That being said I can see reds point in using them as a tool rather than a product.when out in the middle of the night to make a repair its a tool to get the puck out of there and get the water/heat back on and get back to bed. At least a sharkbites can hold its own weight and not bend.


----------



## jnohs

plumberkc said:


> http://www.homeadvisor.com/rated.ResidentialConstruction.27554733.html#
> 
> The name of your business is "Residential Construction Services". I'm not seeing a plumbing license for your business here. It's funny how many code violations you can spot just on the pictures you have uploaded. If that's your work you are showing off I would hate to see the rest of your jobs.


come on chime in nothing wrong there at all... keep it coming....!! asshat


----------



## jnohs

wow i got you going on my home advisor account... nice you are the best redwood, i can always count on your insecurity to keep digging as hard as you can... keep diggin buddy this is great. I will never have any interest at look at any of your work because I could careless if you are a good or bad plumber, your attitude has made you into a joke, unworthy of listening to, because you are a hater with no real helpfull info. a hater that uses sharkbites... i do not care of the consensus of plumbing zone about shark bites everyone else here can you them here with no guff from me, not that they would care, but mister high and mighty redwood you should ashamed of yourself!!! sharkbites HAHAHAHAHA. the other thing is I put myself out there, every where, good pictures not so good pictures, no lies here just what I am..... I can not say the same for u, just someone who will do whatever it takes to belittle anyone who poses a threat, you are just like all the plumbing boards out there, trying to maintain pointless power, now i am not saying plumbing boards are irrelevant it is just that they are full of bigoted, hypocritical haters with no open mind, luckily my skills, knowledge and persistence and faith in myself will always trump people like you. I walk over people like you all day long, the offical status quo smasher. 

just saying...
whistling....


----------



## jnohs

plumbdrum said:


> With the amount of Ferncos used on the pvc ( hack by the way) you should just use sharkbites, what's the difference? Both hack to me. That being said I can see reds point in using them as a tool rather than a product.when out in the middle of the night to make a repair its a tool to get the puck out of there and get the water/heat back on and get back to bed. At least a sharkbites can hold its own weight and not bend.


do you mean the ferncos on the sewer ejector pump... the check valve, the fernco on the vent is for service ability, and do you know another way to install a new section on a cast iron pipe, i mean ferncos are how that is done, rather than talk crap state what you would do different, you cant. I if i didn't put the fernco on the vent you would be stating that I failed to anticipate service, no right answers just destructive criticism.


----------



## jnohs

Redwood said:


> I'll admit it! IDGAF
> 
> I just bought 20 U120LF's and 20 U138LF's...
> I hope they last me through February...


see what a great plumber... you just stated you don't give a [email protected]#$. sounds dodgy to me, just should put that on the side of your truck. IDGAF plumbing...got a nice ring to it,


----------



## plumbdrum

jnohs said:


> do you mean the ferncos on the sewer ejector pump... the check valve, the fernco on the vent is for service ability, and do you know another way to install a new section on a cast iron pipe, i mean ferncos are how that is done, rather than talk crap state what you would do different, you cant. I if i didn't put the fernco on the vent you would be stating that I failed to anticipate service, no right answers just destructive criticism.


 Well according to my code, the horizontal line you would have to install C.I with no hub clamps, but if you had to use pvc , a no hub clamp with a no hub x pic adapter.


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> Jnohs I know we do not get along and yes you have old skeletons in your closet.... but so do I.... sense you have 9 master plumbing licenses and tested in 4 different municipalities you are a master plumber...and sense I am unwilling to cooperate and give constructive criticism I am going to read a book and try to lean how not to be such a hater.


I try to avoid having skeletons in my closet...

FYI In Connecticut there are State Licenses, no county and municipal licenses...

In addition to reading a book on how to get along, try some on plumbing...

I'm done playing with you...
But do post another 3 or 4 diatribes if you wish...:thumbup:


----------



## jnohs

nowaday i would use a pK44 to connect the cast to pvc. a lot of people do not know there is a small but verifiable difference in the outside diameter of cast to pvc. and upon learning that now i only use the exact ck34, ck44, pk34,pk44, p400. live and learn thats it....thats all we can do.


----------



## jnohs

HA only promotes state licensing, I hold all of long island and they refuse to validate anything other than state licensing.


----------



## jnohs

you're the one on my HA profile trying your hardest to pick me apart, it will not work. you have problems.... seriously 20,000 post says a lot about your social life or lack their of....


----------



## plumberkc

jnohs said:


> come on chime in nothing wrong there at all... keep it coming....!! asshat


I really didn't want to stoop to name calling, otherwise I would have called you an ugly, bald headed *******.


----------



## jnohs

well according to my code you do not need cast iron and the fernco is good so u are definitely wrong plumbdumb... and if you read up 3 post sense I am not an idiot and always looking to do a good job, you will see the mission couplings i use now opposed to fernco has already been posted.


----------



## plumbdrum

So I guess the check on the full s trap is to protect the home from the sewer gases. Keep on plumbing buddy


----------



## jnohs

Redwood said:


> I try to avoid having skeletons in my closet...
> 
> FYI In Connecticut there are State Licenses, no county and municipal licenses...
> 
> In addition to reading a book on how to get along, try some on plumbing...
> 
> I'm done playing with you...
> But do post another 3 or 4 diatribes if you wish...:thumbup:


exactly... you try to not have skeletons in your closet but we all do,including you guy, and you are denying yourself humility which has a major role in conversing with people but you wrongfully deny your skeletons makes you weak.


----------



## plumbdrum

http://www.plumbingcodearticles.com/articles/Installing a Fitting.pdf This should help you understand a little better, this is what happens when you have a real code


----------



## jnohs

hey plumbdumb have you read the past post,yah no vent, as mentioned above i am aware of that, thanks for your knowledge, and deconstructive criticism.... keep on plumbing is your advice, doesn't sound like advice sounds like someone really high up on there hore that needs to get knocked down a few pegs...


----------



## jnohs

your joking right plumb dumb digging really really deep bro...please back up and give yourself a break... go smoke a joint or something you need it bad the 2 of you.


----------



## plumbdrum

jnohs said:


> your joking right plumb dumb digging really really deep bro...please back up and give yourself a break... go smoke a joint or something you need it bad the 2 of you.


No joke pal, this is real code references. Try to keep up


----------



## plumbdrum

What's funny is the first paragraph of the article describes your job to a T.


----------



## jnohs

the fact that you 2 have justified using sharkbites but want to talk about a 3 ft section of pvc show how much of a joke your comments are... And redwood I wish that we only had one license here, because then I would have it. It turns out the the island and the city are 2 different worlds, and it must be really easy to go get one license as apposed to 9 seprate licenses, one license a friggin joke..... 

Here is a picture with 4 licenses still missing...
https://goo.gl/photos/vQANXz2KgM6aYSZa6

Please tell me how I managed to prove to all of these governments I am worth and then tested..... how do i not know what up.....? one test would be a godsend to me. connecticut license should i go get one to shut you up... i think so. in 2 years I will have your stupid license then shred it up to show how easy your 1 license is.


----------



## jnohs

one of them is a fishing license and one is a contractors license....sorry after counting I have 11 plumbing licenses...go dig deep.......


----------



## jnohs

1 license is a joke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!! !!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!! !!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnohs

that little trinket you are holing on to is so pointless, so if there is copper there you believe I should be putting in copper... nope wrong.... don't care about your little trinketof code there you are wrong.........!


----------



## jnohs

pvc is code and the non vent is the issue here please stick to what is important here, at least point out what friggin matters. funny how you call it an s trap, because all traps not wet vented are s traps, so to call it an s trap shows your misunderstanding of the subject. it is an un vented trap, that appears to you to look like an s trap.... but what it is, is an unvented trap. that needs a sure vent at least. Now i will say like I said earlier, yes upon studying for my license I learned true venting techniques and theory, and yes now since all washing machine connections must connect at the top of the main there will be no wet venting of these fixtures ever and will always need a sure vent at least. Amazing how after all this I am the one to critique my work in an effective manner. not just saying thats crap man......keep plumbing, really nice way for you guys to help protect the health of the nation........ I mean really sending out a fellow man with the response keep plumbing, meanwhile I know you know you can do better than that.... whats up with the christmas spirit. what up with lifting up your fellow man. whats up with help. why hate and bigotry and hypocrisy... to this day i come on this site to make friends and still mostly i just get devil's advocate... come people, let go of your felling let the force flow through you, never attack always defend and help, keep your feelings at bay.


----------



## jnohs

jnohs said:


> the fact that you 2 have justified using sharkbites but want to talk about a 3 ft section of pvc show how much of a joke your comments are... And redwood I wish that we only had one license here, because then I would have it. It turns out the the island and the city are 2 different worlds, and it must be really easy to go get one license as apposed to 9 seprate licenses, one license a friggin joke.....
> 
> Here is a picture with 4 licenses still missing...
> https://goo.gl/photos/vQANXz2KgM6aYSZa6
> 
> Please tell me how I managed to prove to all of these governments I am worth and then tested..... how do i not know what up.....? one test would be a godsend to me. connecticut license should i go get one to shut you up... i think so. in 2 years I will have your stupid license then shred it up to show how easy your 1 license is.


just saying...
whistling....


----------



## plumbdrum

jnohs said:


> pvc is code and the non vent is the issue here please stick to what is important here, at least point out what friggin matters. funny how you call it an s trap, because all traps not wet vented are s traps, so to call it an s trap shows your misunderstanding of the subject. it is an un vented trap, that appears to you to look like an s trap.... but what it is, is an unvented trap. that needs a sure vent at least. Now i will say like I said earlier, yes upon studying for my license I learned true venting techniques and theory, and yes now since all washing machine connections must connect at the top of the main there will be no wet venting of these fixtures ever and will always need a sure vent at least. Amazing how after all this I am the one to critique my work in an effective manner. not just saying thats crap man......keep plumbing, really nice way for you guys to help protect the health of the nation........ I mean really sending out a fellow man with the response keep plumbing, meanwhile I know you know you can do better than that.... whats up with the christmas spirit. what up with lifting up your fellow man. whats up with help. why hate and bigotry and hypocrisy... to this day i come on this site to make friends and still mostly i just get devil's advocate... come people, let go of your felling let the force flow through you, never attack always defend and help, keep your feelings at bay.


I read about one sentence WOW, how clueless you are. I felt bad and could not read the rest


----------



## jnohs

You stopped reading cause it was posing u off


----------



## plumbdrum

Posing? I do that for my wife


----------



## plumbdrum

And I don't t get pissed off, I just write out fail stickers. I can see I would need a package just for you.


----------



## Redwood




----------



## jnohs

very funny!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

sharkbites are code , therefore , i think we should all agree that even though its code , the fact remains no skill is involved , but does not mean they are not propper or professional


----------



## sierra2000




----------



## Redwood

sierra2000 said:


>


Not much of a chance when some misdiagnosing hack decides to talk shiot...


----------



## Flyout95

I'm just here for the show.


----------



## jnohs

Yah we can not get along when a guy like dickwood starts shut all the tomr...


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> Yah we can not get along when a guy like dickwood starts shut all the tomr...


Starts What?


----------



## plumbdrum

Is that guy drunk all the time?


----------



## Redwood

I imagine so...

Gawd I couldn't read those 10,000 word diatribes in a sardine can...

I'd get about 1 or 2 sentences in and then hit the misspellings and it would go from word salad to letter salad...

I dunno...

I'm gonna go get a K-400 and a bunch of Ferncos, Take the ferry over to Long Island and buy a couple of boxes of Cracker Jacks so I can get all the licenses to be a success like him...:laughing:


----------



## Jenkins72

Right on plumbdrum!!! That guy actually at one point said that any trap that is not wet vented is an s- trap!!!!! Teee heee hee


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

this has gotten to be one of the best flame threads of all time . and ofcourse , sharkbites caused it hahaha


----------



## Jenkins72

Hahaha I don't like shark bites myself but I have to use them sometimes to transition between 2 different kinds of pex. Run into it on service and when we have done modular homes. Gotta connect those pipes some how....


----------



## Jenkins72

Confusious say " man with hole in pocket feel cocky all day".


----------



## jnohs

Please explian how any trap that is not vented is not an s trap. View it in your head... or can't you..if it is wet vented its not and s trap.... if it is vented correctly then the vent will be positioned before the siphone is created and no problem... straps are not allowed because of siphoning, which is what the vent prevents....so yes any trap not vented acts and performs exactly like an s trap.


----------



## Debo22

Wrong thread bro


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> Please explian how any trap that is not vented is not an s trap. View it in your head... or can't you..if it is wet vented its not and s trap.... if it is vented correctly then the vent will be positioned before the siphone is created and no problem... straps are not allowed because of siphoning, which is what the vent prevents....so yes any trap not vented acts and performs exactly like an s trap.





Debo22 said:


> Wrong thread bro


:yes:

Lets not hijack this thread any worse than it has been already...

Check here: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f6/s-trap-p-trap-55522/#post843402


----------



## chonkie

Wow ... someone needs to use the tab button and add some space in their posts.


----------



## chonkie

Redwood said:


> I'm gonna go get a K-400 and a bunch of Ferncos, Take the ferry over to Long Island and buy a couple of boxes of Cracker Jacks so I can get all the licenses to be a success like him...:laughing:


ROFLMAO ... fyi, Cracker Jacks licenses are good in all 50 states. They follow the Uniform Cracker Jack Plumbing Code (UCJPC 2012)


----------



## Redwood

chonkie said:


> ROFLMAO ... fyi, Cracker Jacks licenses are good in all 50 states. They follow the Uniform Cracker Jack Plumbing Code (UCJPC 2012)


Well mine follow the International Cracker Jack Plumbing Code (ICJPC 2006)


----------



## jnohs

The plumbing board here wouldn't let your get a license you are an out sider... however State licensing is easier as they can not discriminat and would have to offer me the testing......your 1 license I'd a joke dickwood.... one test one application... the test are frigging easy I finished all my test significantly faster then anyone else in the testing rooms everytime... I actually told the administrator that this test was a joke and they need to up grade there standards a little. Then I saw dude were still on the first page as I was leaving.... it is not the testing that is difficult it is taking the time out of your life to get the app. Submitt the app. Take the the teast. Then do it again and again and again.... one license if a joke!!d bro I know for a fact with all your shot talking you have never concurred and completed anything close to a 20 story high rise in manhatten. Connic unite is the size of the town of Hempstead here. So your license is a joke that is limited to connecuite (<--?) And connote size projects... and you are not doing those jobs.... I have officially crushed building that you only dream of... and there are more to come.... dickwood...


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> The plumbing board here wouldn't let your get a license you are an out sider... however State licensing is easier as they can not discriminat and would have to offer me the testing......your 1 license I'd a joke dickwood.... one test one application... the test are frigging easy I finished all my test significantly faster then anyone else in the testing rooms everytime... I actually told the administrator that this test was a joke and they need to up grade there standards a little. Then I saw dude were still on the first page as I was leaving.... it is not the testing that is difficult it is taking the time out of your life to get the app. Submitt the app. Take the the teast. Then do it again and again and again.... one license if a joke!!d bro I know for a fact with all your shot talking you have never concurred and completed anything close to a 20 story high rise in manhatten. Connic unite is the size of the town of Hempstead here. So your license is a joke that is limited to connecuite (<--?) And connote size projects... and you are not doing those jobs.... I have officially crushed building that you only dream of... and there are more to come.... dickwood...


You really don't need to write that much if you don't use paragraphs and spacing, I stop reading after a sentence or two...

You really don't want to know how easy it was to become a plumber 35 years ago...

You have no clue to the depth of my experience and knowledge, but you are amusing...

Next time you do a 20 story why don't you invite Plumbdrum and I to do little inspection... I'd be happy to travel to the city to do so, and I'm sure he would too... LOL

The pics will be priceless I'm sure...


----------



## Redwood

Round Trip Acela Express Tickets Boston to New Haven For Plumbdrum $214

Round Trip MetroNorth Tickets From New Haven to Grand Central Station For 2 $85

Jnos Picking Plumdrum & Redwood Up At Grand Central Taking US To His High Rise Jobsite To Inspect His Work $0

Sitting At The Gramercy Tavern Sifting Through Pictures While Drinking World Class Microbrews, Uploading Pics To Plumbing Zone. $100

Looking At Our Posts On Plumbing Zone....

*Priceless!*:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum

Redwood said:


> Round Trip Acela Express Tickets Boston to New Haven For Plumbdrum $214
> 
> Round Trip MetroNorth Tickets From New Haven to Grand Central Station For 2 $85
> 
> Jnos Picking Plumdrum & Redwood Up At Grand Central Taking US To His High Rise Jobsite To Inspect His Work $0
> 
> Sitting At The Gramercy Tavern Sifting Through Pictures While Drinking World Class Microbrews, Uploading Pics To Plumbing Zone. $100
> 
> Looking At Our Posts On Plumbing Zone....
> 
> *Priceless!*:laughing:



It would be even cheaper for him, I'm closer to providence. More money in his pocket that he can spend on some plumbing lessons above and beyond what we will offer. And then, yes time at the tavern after the lesson would be nice.


----------



## Jenkins72

What town do you inspect in plumbdrum?


----------



## plumbdrum

I never reveal my secrets


----------



## Jenkins72

Hahaha sorry buddy


----------



## dhal22

jnohs said:


> nowaday i would use a pK44 to connect the cast to pvc. a lot of people do not know there is a small but verifiable difference in the outside diameter of cast to pvc. and upon learning that now i only use the exact ck34, ck44, pk34,pk44, p400. live and learn thats it....thats all we can do.


I was like 2 when I learned pvc and CI had different outside diameters. Most every plumber knows this I would think.


----------



## dhal22

BTW, great thread. Jnohs, can you post some more pictures of your excellent work for us to review please?


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> BTW, great thread. Jnohs, can you post some more pictures of your excellent work for us to review please?


Just go here and pick something...:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## dhal22

Redwood said:


> Just go here and pick something...:laughing::thumbsup:


1st photo I opened I found 6 code violations in about 10 seconds.


----------



## dhal22

More code violations....................


----------



## dhal22

More.


----------



## dhal22

Why would you run a flat dry vent with a lav right there?


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> More.


Put em up man...:laughing:

I don't want to be the only heavy...:laughing:


----------



## dhal22

An s trap?


----------



## dhal22

Lot's of ferncos.................


----------



## jnohs

Dickwood it is official I am making a public threat towards you... if I could know who u are I would knock u out. U are a scum bage... I call bull shot no code violations just pussys talking dhit... **** all of you... an one care to spar..... 150 oak Copiague ny... or epically u dock wood tell me where to find you... your Harris mentioned towards me has officially draw me over the edge... I have sever anger managment problems and would love to take it out on you neck with a shank......... **** you **** you.... no and u duck head 22 tell me the bulls hit code violations u think u are seeing rather than talk shut... dickwood you posting look deep for me is a former of public Harris Kent and I do not like it... tell me who you are do I can take u out.....pusssssy!


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> Why would you run a flat dry vent with a lav right there?


Is this the one you are talking about? :laughing:

Work harder not smarter...


----------



## jnohs

Call me dickwood I have exposed myself u hide behind an alies... like a pussy


----------



## Redwood

jnohs said:


> Dickwood it is official I am making a public threat towards you... if I could know who u are I would knock u out. U are a scum bage... I call bull shot no code violations just pussys talking dhit... **** all of you... an one care to spar..... 150 oak Copiague ny... or epically u dock wood tell me where to find you... your Harris mentioned towards me has officially draw me over the edge... I have sever anger managment problems and would love to take it out on you neck with a shank......... **** you **** you.... no and u duck head 22 tell me the bulls hit code violations u think u are seeing rather than talk shut... dickwood you posting look deep for me is a former of public Harris Kent and I do not like it... tell me who you are do I can take u out.....pusssssy!


:blink:Huh?:blink:


----------



## dhal22

Redwood said:


> Is this the one you are talking about? :laughing:
> 
> Work harder not smarter...


Yes, doesn't make any sense. Dry vent is a code violation here, Lav wet vent is mandatory for a toilet here. 2 code violations there AND extra work and materials. 

Sorry but this is the facts here.


----------



## chonkie

Exciting time to get home and log in!

Who would have thought that a thread started about sharkbites would end up in threats.


----------



## dhal22

I see sanitary tees on their side as well as 1/4 bends on their side, not allowed in the international plumbing code or here in Ga. Facts are facts.

Rule #1 on the Plumbing Zone - Post an intro or get flamed.

Rule #2 on the Zone - don't post pictures of your work unless you are sure.....................


----------



## plumbdrum

Ding ding ding


----------



## chonkie

Redwood said:


> Round Trip Acela Express Tickets Boston to New Haven For Plumbdrum $214
> 
> Round Trip MetroNorth Tickets From New Haven to Grand Central Station For 2 $85
> 
> Jnos Picking Plumdrum & Redwood Up At Grand Central Taking US To His High Rise Jobsite To Inspect His Work $0
> 
> Sitting At The Gramercy Tavern Sifting Through Pictures While Drinking World Class Microbrews, Uploading Pics To Plumbing Zone. $100
> 
> Looking At Our Posts On Plumbing Zone....
> 
> *Priceless!*:laughing:


Lmao. Worth posterity.


----------



## plumbdrum

Somebody officially blew an a$$ gasket


----------



## Redwood

chonkie said:


> Exciting time to get home and log in!
> 
> Who would have thought that a thread started about sharkbites would end up in threats.


It's just bar talk...
When he's drunk his phone doesn't understand his slurred speech...

Oh wait... He's typing with the autocorrect off...


----------



## plumbdrum

Redwood said:


> It's just bar talk... When he's drunk his phone doesn't understand his slurred speech... Oh wait... He's typing with the autocorrect off...


That's some funny shiot


----------



## dhal22

I see a washing machine box with no arrestors. Code requires a minimum 18" between box and trap, also must be a 3" drain after vent, I dunno, I use a ball valve on a pump but may not be required.


----------



## dhal22

chonkie said:


> Exciting time to get home and log in!
> 
> Who would have thought that a thread started about sharkbites would end up in threats.


Our Cowboys suck this year so let's pick apart plumbing code violations...................


----------



## plumbdrum

What do you mean this year


----------



## chonkie

One thing I want to point out about the 11 licenses vs. 1 ... what you've been getting at is that the test are easy and kind of a joke. No difference in the tests difficulty, just the number of times taken because you've had to get licensed to work in each suburb or whatever. So what you've basically done is just taken the test 11 different times to prove to 11 different jurisdictions that you can pass a test. (Note the space [tab key])

I would rather only take one test per level of experience (in tx we go apprentice, tradesman, journeyman, master, rmp) and have the whole state consider it good.

Do you have to do separate continuing ed for each one or will one class count across all 11?


----------



## dhal22

Redwood said:


> Is this the one you are talking about? :laughing:
> 
> Work harder not smarter...


I was about 20 years old when a master plumber pointed out this mistake in my plumbing. I didn't whine, I just learned........ I could still probably find the house where I made that mistake and that was back in the late 80's.


----------



## dhal22

plumbdrum said:


> What do you mean this year


Well there was another year.................


----------



## chonkie

dhal22 said:


> Well there was another year.................


There was that decade+ after the 90's that are a blurr of crap.


----------



## dhal22

chonkie said:


> One thing I want to point out about the 11 licenses vs. 1 ... what you've been getting at is that the test are easy and kind of a joke. No difference in the tests difficulty, just the number of times taken because you've had to get licensed to work in each suburb or whatever. So what you've basically done is just taken the test 11 different times to prove to 11 different jurisdictions that you can pass a test. (Note the space [tab key])
> 
> I would rather only take one test per level of experience (in tx we go apprentice, tradesman, journeyman, master, rmp) and have the whole state consider it good.
> 
> Do you have to do separate continuing ed for each one or will one class count across all 11?



I have the only license our state requires; a class II unrestricted master plumber license. Although I have a boiler license that I rarely use. 

I remember when different towns and counties required their own unique business license for a permit. Sometimes I would have 15 or more business licenses, that didn't make me the owner of 15 different companies.........


----------



## dhal22

chonkie said:


> There was that decade+ after the 90's that are a blurr of crap.


2 decades..............


----------



## Redwood

chonkie said:


> Do you have to do separate continuing ed for each one or will one class count across all 11?


Or is there even continuing ed?

Or did the municipality get their license fee and they are happy...


----------



## chonkie

dhal22 said:


> 2 decades..............


How many decades are the Eagles going on now? Since inception?


----------



## plumbdrum

Redwood said:


> Or is there even continuing ed? Or did the municipality get their license fee and they are happy...


I think he received his high school diploma in the same office he received his plumbers license


----------



## plumbdrum

dhal22 said:


> An s trap?


How many time do we have to say it, it's an unvented wet vent. Jeesh, where did you learn plumbing?


----------



## chonkie

Doesn't Cracker Jacks also have some boxes that you get certificates for stuff like completed continuing ed?


----------



## chonkie

I'm going into the p-trap manufacturing business. Only p-traps but in all types of finishes. The name of the company is going to be "S'-Traps". 


And yes ... the S is supposed to be possesive.


----------



## plumbdrum

I just figured the S was silent


----------



## chonkie

I originally did a typo, i didn't mean to have the P in there. Corrected it, figured it to be funnier without the p.


----------



## dhal22

Where did jnohs go?


----------



## chonkie

I can see the commercial ... imagine a job site, trim out. j-man tells the apprentice to hook up the S' Trap to the lav while I do something else. A little while later, J-man notices he gets an actual s-trap. J-man gives a stern look to the apprentice and shakes his folding rule at him ... then he hands him a S'Trap brand p-trap while looking into the camera and says, "I meant, do it right and use an S'Trap brand p-trap."


----------



## Debo22

Available at the big orange box


----------



## chonkie

dhal22 said:


> Where did jnohs go?


Maybe he got enough abuse for the year. Maybe got banned already for the threat. Maybe got so mad that he accidentally ripped his dial-up connection out of the wall.


----------



## Debo22

dhal22 said:


> Where did jnohs go?


Probably passed out :vs_cocktail:


----------



## dhal22

Yikes.


----------



## sierra2000

Damn!! What just happened?


----------



## Redwood

Debo22 said:


> Probably passed out :vs_cocktail:


I think you are right...

I did, and I wasn't even drinking...:laughing:


----------



## chonkie

sierra2000 said:


> Damn!! What just happened?



Plumbdrum described it best.



plumbdrum said:


> Somebody officially blew an a$$ gasket


----------



## plumbdrum

I guess the hostility has subsided.


----------



## Redwood

plumbdrum said:


> I guess the hostility has subsided.


Or Jnohs isn't home from the bar yet...:laughing:


----------



## dhal22

I'm missing his somewhat incoherent rantings.... Maybe we all chip in a buy him a Christmas present. Maybe a box of home depot s traps or something.


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> I'm missing his somewhat incoherent rantings.... Maybe we all chip in a buy him a Christmas present. Maybe a box of home depot s traps or something.


And a bottle of cheap booze...:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc

jnohs said:


> Dickwood it is official I am making a public threat towards you... if I could know who u are I would knock u out. U are a scum bage... I call bull shot no code violations just pussys talking dhit... **** all of you... an one care to spar..... 150 oak Copiague ny... or epically u dock wood tell me where to find you... your Harris mentioned towards me has officially draw me over the edge... I have sever anger managment problems and would love to take it out on you neck with a shank......... **** you **** you.... no and u duck head 22 tell me the bulls hit code violations u think u are seeing rather than talk shut... dickwood you posting look deep for me is a former of public Harris Kent and I do not like it... tell me who you are do I can take u out.....pusssssy!


A pre screened, background checked, approved Home Advisor contractor. For some reason I don't get the warm fuzzy feeling like I do when I watch the commercial. 

Do you realize making a public threat like that could be tied to your business forever? How many people do you think would feel comfortable letting you in their home after reading your post, threatening to shank somebody because they called out your inability to follow building codes?


----------



## Redwood

plumberkc said:


> A pre screened, background checked, approved Home Advisor contractor. For some reason I don't get the warm fuzzy feeling like I do when I watch the commercial.
> 
> Do you realize making a public threat like that could be tied to your business forever? How many people do you think would feel comfortable letting you in their home after reading your post, threatening to shank somebody because they called out your inability to follow building codes?


----------



## gear junkie

jnohs said:


> Dickwood it is official I am making a public threat towards you... if I could know who u are I would knock u out. U are a scum bage... I call bull shot no code violations just pussys talking dhit... **** all of you... an one care to spar..... 150 oak Copiague ny... or epically u dock wood tell me where to find you... your Harris mentioned towards me has officially draw me over the edge... I have sever anger managment problems and would love to take it out on you neck with a shank......... **** you **** you.... no and u duck head 22 tell me the bulls hit code violations u think u are seeing rather than talk shut... dickwood you posting look deep for me is a former of public Harris Kent and I do not like it... tell me who you are do I can take u out.....pusssssy!


Hey Red, first there was Tieger, then The Master, now this guy....why do you attract the weird ones lol. You got fans everywhere.


----------



## Redwood

gear junkie said:


> Hey Red, first there was Tieger, then The Master, now this guy....why do you attract the weird ones lol. You got fans everywhere.


There were a few others as well...
Rambo, Master Plumb, and a few more... 
I forget all of them...

I guess I'm a "Troll Magnet.":laughing:

Just the reason why I kinda keep my personal and business life off the web as much as possible...


----------



## gear junkie

Ahh....Rambo.....wow....so many memories. It's a Festivus miracle!


----------



## chonkie

I guess one would have to dig pretty far back to experience the others from the past.

Haha, Festivus! Classic.


----------



## Redwood

gear junkie said:


> Ahh....Rambo.....wow....so many memories. It's a Festivus miracle!


My best memory was him and TM trying to figure out who I was...

Then when I started talking about Rambo's fathers name and how my attention might bring attention on his fathers web search results to his discussions...

Well you know how it went... 

His police chief daddy would probably beat the livin snot out of him if that happened...


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Flyout, would you PLEASE pass the popcorn you've had it long enough.:drink:


----------



## dhal22

Redwood, how did you post the dry vent photo earlier? I might post another one from there just to stir up some action here. Plumb Time, Flyout might need to refill his popcorn.


----------



## chonkie

dhal22 said:


> Maybe we all chip in a buy him a Christmas present. Maybe a box of home depot s traps or something.










jnohs said:


> **** all of you... an one care to spar..... 150 oak Copiague ny...



Great idea, I'll send an s-trap without anyone chipping in, but it is going to be the cheapest one i can find.

Hey Redwood, do you have a copy of your "How to Plumb" book that I've seen you post? I think one should find it's way into his stocking.


----------



## Redwood

chonkie said:


> Hey Redwood, do you have a copy of your "How to Plumb" book that I've seen you post? I think one should find it's way into his stocking.


The book has already been mailed...










In addition I sent my radiant heating book and a gift pack of ferncos, accordion traps, and all the things he needs to become a legendary plumber in his own mind....










Grandma will soon be gingerly tip toeing across her floor on even the coldest winter morning like she was a young girl again...


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> Redwood, how did you post the dry vent photo earlier? I might post another one from there just to stir up some action here.


Just right click the image and save it to your computer then upload it like any other picture...

I'm surprised he didn't take the gallery down or lock it...
Trolls usually do stuff like that...


----------



## dhal22

Redwood said:


> Just right click the image and save it to your computer then upload it like any other picture...
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't take the gallery down or lock it...
> Trolls usually do stuff like that...


So are these dry vents?


----------



## plumbdrum

dhal22 said:


> So are these dry vents?


Absolutely, not to mention not 1 C.O anywhere.


----------



## chonkie

I hope the two runs that loop back aren't his vents. It looks like all his plumbing is done in areas with no walls so he uses the most fittings he can to get to the only wall in the house.

Like the turned back section on the right needed to have those 45's in it instead of making the pipe between the 90's longer to line up straight. He obviously had enough pipe.

Those could be the lav drain lines.


----------



## chonkie

plumbdrum said:


> Absolutely, not to mention not 1 C.O anywhere.


What's the big deal, can't a snake make it through all those fittings easily? Plus, that's a service plumber's issue to have to deal with, not his problem.


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> So are these dry vents?


Absolutely! You see the open pipe on the right side loop...
If they weren't dry water would be pouring out...


----------



## chonkie

Redwood said:


> Absolutely! You see the open pipe on the right side loop...
> If they weren't dry water would be pouring out...


Shouldn't be in service yet, it obviously hadn't been inspected at that point or there would've been red tagged. I just thought maybe he hadn't finished installing the S'Trap brand p-trap to the tub, assuming the left one with the 2" riser is for the shower.

Dry water is how you get dry ice. Lol.


----------



## Redwood

chonkie said:


> Dry water is how you get dry ice. Lol.


When I played fireman we had some stuff called "Wet Water."


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> So are these dry vents?


Looks more like a cluster phuck to me...:laughing:


----------



## dhal22

plumbdrum said:


> Absolutely, not to mention not 1 C.O anywhere.


And 1/4 bends on their side. Not in our state.


----------



## dhal22

Even if you are going to dry vent why not vent 6' downstream from the trap?


----------



## plumbdrum

dhal22 said:


> And 1/4 bends on their side. Not in our state.


Ya, but it's a vent so it's ok. Bwa ha ha


----------



## czplumbing

They say for temp repairs only . Cant stand them. sorry guys cheap way out I have come across a few and they were leaking. (Would You Put It In Your House)


----------



## Redwood

czplumbing said:


> They say for temp repairs only . (Would You Put It In Your House)


Where do they say temporary repairs only? :whistling2:
You'll have to show me...

And Probably not... I try not to do anything in my own house...:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum

This thread, funny stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

ah, made it to the end..
well we have some crazy license laws in this state, but you only have to take one of the main town license tests in nassau county and you can reciprocate to all the other towns and villages in nassau county, no further tests needed, and in suffolk county they have a county license and that reciprocates to all the other towns and villages in suffolk county, NYC is there own animal and license, and upstate and through out the state..its a crap shoot if you need a license, some of the major cities you do and I know one guy that moved from long island and they accepted his license from down here to reciprocate..unknown what the hell they do for inspections for the unlicensed areas..
and we have some crazy code that is alittle of everything...go figure...


----------



## moonapprentice

Nassau countys finest Circular vented wet vent. Deer leg drain offsets


----------



## moonapprentice

Sorry


----------



## plumbdrum

moonapprentice said:


> Sorry




You better be


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum

moonapprentice said:


> Sorry




Yea that's odd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yea that's odd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

moonapprentice said:


> Nassau countys finest Circular vented wet vent. Deer leg drain offsets


umm, no....lol..I dont know what the fuk that mess is..LOL..I think he made up his own code on some of his piping...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

here is the code book for NYS.. front cover and page that tells you where the code comes from..its a jumble of stuff to say the least...


----------



## GAN

Until you linked back to this thread, I had not read it since I'm a little newer hear.


WOW glad you did it was kinda like reading a good cartoon.........


----------



## GAN

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> umm, no....lol..I dont know what the fuk that mess is..LOL..I think he made up his own code on some of his piping...


NO NO, it's a linear end vented uh.... uh... POS

Heck it's still within trap arm distance to the vertical tee. Why the F did he try to make it more complicated. I guess he gets paid piece work.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

moonapprentice said:


> Nassau countys finest Circular vented wet vent.  Deer leg drain offsets[/QUOTE]
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

PLUMB TIME said:


> moonapprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nassau countys finest Circular vented wet vent.  Deer leg drain offsets[/QUOTE]
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> jnols is suffolk county..too close for any reason...
Click to expand...


----------

